# Help! I’m stuck with this ugly room divider!



## WeBoughtaHouse (Aug 15, 2018)

We have this dated 70’s dark wood room divider between our front entrance and the kitchen. It looks like the outdoor wooden barrier material that they used is what is generally to keep bunnies out from underneath trailers. We can’t remove it because there is a hot water heater that is right under it. I attempted to cover it up with wainscoting but I really am not excited about how that turned out. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what does a HWH have to do with that ?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Why is it there in the first place?


----------



## WeBoughtaHouse (Aug 15, 2018)

Trying to post a picture of the other side but there is baseboard hot water heat that runs along the bottom of the side not pictured:/ if this ‘feature’ was removed there would be a ankle level heater left over.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would be removing all of that. i bet there is a baseboard radiator that would fit on the opposite wall.

what is in the basement below ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i like that door


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The post might a needed evil.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> The post might a needed evil.


yeah, could be. but i bet they felt they needed that radiator right by the door. then something to protect it. then something to hold up the protection.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, could be. but i bet they felt they needed that radiator right by the door. then something to protect it. then something to hold up the protection.


 Agreed but always look for the worst and you get less surprises.


----------



## WeBoughtaHouse (Aug 15, 2018)

No basement...just a slab. I was thinking maybe paint it or try to cover up the lattice work with something creative but maybe removal would be the best way to go.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Agreed but always look for the worst and you get less surprises.


that is how i roll.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

WeBoughtaHouse said:


> No basement...just a slab.


go in the attic and take a pic of where that post is.


----------



## TinaV9090 (Aug 23, 2018)

You can probably convert it into a shelf


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

WeBoughtaHouse said:


> We have this dated 70’s dark wood room divider between our front entrance and the kitchen. It looks like the outdoor wooden barrier material that they used is what is generally to keep bunnies out from underneath trailers. We can’t remove it because there is a hot water heater that is right under it. I attempted to cover it up with wainscoting but I really am not excited about how that turned out. Any other suggestions?


 I'm late to the party here. I think you did a great job on the wainscotting, you just didn't go "far" enough IMO.


If that were my house I'd thicken the wall up, and panel the post and "wall" entirely - something along these lines:



















Maybe even something "narrow shelf" like this for either kitchen storage or shoe storage:


----------

